# New String Maker - Recommend!!



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I know there are about 2 million string makers out there and lots of them do a good job of making strings and cables. I recently put on a set of "Streeter Custom Archery" Strings and can say I'm very happy with my selection. You can find them on their facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Streeter-Custom-Archery/118233044949196

Drew did an excellent job on my set and the bow shoots great. Took about 15-20 shots for full peep rotation to stop but since then I realigned the thing and after roughly 300 shots in a few days the thing is still dead straight. (he told me he got a new stretcher since then which may even elimiate the short shoot in period) The strings are made here in Michigan which is a plus also! He will do 2 color sets in lots of options for only $60 (everywhere else I looked they were running close to $75)

I encourage everyone to check these things out, and I'm not pushing them as a staff member or anything just letting people know of a good affordable local option! Unfortunatly I don't have any pictures of my white and blue strings but there are lots of pics on their facebook page. I know he also has a member name on here "drewstreeter" but I don't know how often he checks it.


----------

